# Divex



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

I quite fancy a divex but i can't find anywhere to buy one.

I've looked on their website but can't see any prices or order forms.

Can anyone help?

Thanks.

Paul.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Send them an email, telling them which one you're after.

[email protected]


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

I used to have one but flipped it a while back.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

DD260055 WATCH, DIVEX, PROFESSIONAL, 500 MTRS

Price: 77.40 GBP each


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Have a google for Aqualung and Apeks too as there is a bit of re badging going on......


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

DavidH said:


> Have a google for Aqualung and Apeks too as there is a bit of re badging going on......


You can't beat this little fella though...


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Haggis said:


> DD260055 WATCH, DIVEX, PROFESSIONAL, 500 MTRS
> 
> Price: 77.40 GBP each


Seriously are they that cheap?


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> > DD260055 WATCH, DIVEX, PROFESSIONAL, 500 MTRS
> ...


They were a lot cheaper!


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > Haggis said:
> ...


That's a whole lot of watch for the money


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

They are fantastic value, near mint 2nd hand seem to go for Â£50, incredible considering what you get it terms of movement, fit & finish. I have one but only like the ones with the "Aqualung" logo.  Roy sold some very similar Astina's years ago, I wish I could find one of those again. Mine gets used a lot, usually when I am too ashamed to wear a Casio G-Shock..........I lost it once in Ilkely Lido, it spent a week under water till the next opening time.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

gaz64 said:


> That's a whole lot of watch for the money


And some. I was genuinely surprised when I got mine


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

bump, ive got a ladies divex for the boss, but i think this is going to be next on my to buy list then the obris morgan nevon


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

I think that dive shops sell them. There are loads and loads of names that appear on these watches and at least 3 case styles. I've seen them with automatic Miyota movements too with the Tauchmeister name.


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

tall_tim said:


> Send them an email, telling them which one you're after.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> http://www.divexglobal.com/capabilities/commercial-diving/helmets-masks-and-scuba/professional-divers-watches/


That's what I did last November, great service, paid over the phone.

4 days later watch arrived.


----------



## med (Feb 14, 2011)

DavidH said:


> Have a google for Aqualung and Apeks too as there is a bit of re badging going on......


"Simply Scuba" sell the Apeks version if that helps.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

if you dont mind me being nosey dazzer, how much was it with delivery?


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Chris,

Just dug out my receipt;

Â£52.50 for the watch

Â£5.50 shipping

Then VAT on top.

Daz.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

blinking heck thats a lot of watch for not a lot of dosh, cheers dazzer


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Dazzer said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > Send them an email, telling them which one you're after.
> ...


 Looks fantastic, I do want :notworthy:


----------



## carlt69 (Feb 26, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> blinking heck thats a lot of watch for not a lot of dosh, cheers dazzer


+1 serious value there


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

what is the Lume like on these ?


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

LJD said:


> what is the Lume like on these ?


Taken this very minute. Charged just through normal wear. It will still be half as bright come the morning.

I do still keep my ear to the ground hoping to get a few more of these at employee price, but I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Just missed an Apek one on eBay number 330879231539. Went for Â£32..

At work so missed putting in last second bid


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Strange now home, thought I'd edit my post above with the URL, but no edit button...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330879231539?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Type of watch worn by a serious diver .never ever seen a real diver with a rolex !

Its casio.seikos and citizens etc


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

LJD said:


> Type of watch worn by a serious diver .never ever seen a real diver with a rolex !


You don't consider Jacques Cousteau a real diver ?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

yes but he was a posh diver :yahoo:


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

And one that would have been wearing it for free ......

these Divex watches must be costing about Â£25 a pop each trade

who supplies them ? would be cool to order a batch with a custom face !


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

* DÃ©jÃ vu :yahoo:* http://www.thewatchf...opic=64292&st=0

Apeks here

And here


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

LJD said:


> Type of watch worn by a serious diver .never ever seen a real diver with a rolex !


You don't get out much do you. 

I'm sure Compagnie maritime d'expertises might disagree with you


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Enough to have dived for 30 years .Here and as far away as the Palawan's not remember seeing more than 10 Rolexes and they tended to be worn by 'disco divers' the rest had japanese watches etc


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Oh come on! People, in general, buy a Divex/Aqualung/Apek because it's cheap, they are not looking for a diving watch. They are phe - nom - enal value. Mine gets used for work and the design has left the glass and bezel totally damage free after years of abuse (it is the shielded version, can't see the point of the other considering cost). I don't understand the pricing, it could be raised 50% without affecting sales, I don't think there is anything like it a similar price point.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

LJD said:


> never ever seen a real diver with a rolex !


Comex might not have agreed with you!


----------



## adz313 (Feb 23, 2013)

Dazzer said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > Send them an email, telling them which one you're after.
> ...


It's a great looking watch, after the positive responses and in particular, this photo, I've just bought one, delivery due later this week (quicker than I expected).

Pics to follow at some point soon


----------



## adz313 (Feb 23, 2013)

Finally picked up the divex, lovely looking thing.

Lobbed it on a black NATO for now, the rubber strap it comes on is far too long for non scuba use.


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

For anyone interested below are some prices as of today.

Item DD260055 Divex Professional 500 mtrs List price Â£65.50ea Available 23.04.2013

Item DD260052 Divex Divers SS.XL Strap,4 o'clock Crown 200mtrs List price Â£56.50ea Ex Stock.

P&P to a UK address would vary between Â£5.50 - Â£12.00; depending on the quantity ordered. If you are not in the UK, I would require your address details to obtain a more accurate shipping cost.

VAT will be added at the standard rate of 20% unless you are VAT registered or from a VAT exempt country.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

ive just ordered my divex 500m, but wont get it until may because of supply problems, but at least ive got something to look forward too


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

chris.ph said:


> ive just ordered my divex 500m, but wont get it until may because of supply problems, but at least ive got something to look forward too


Well worth the wait, you won't be disappointed


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

hopefully it will turn up in time for my mrs' 50th birthday and i can pretend i bought it for her, but i didnt realise it was that big so i will keep it. this ploy might not work as ive already bought her the divex 200m ladies


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Very old pic of mine and i still have it. Spot on watches with great lume, equal to my monster id say. Cant seem to find the original of my pp pic :/


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Those look like real value for money!!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

well its just arrived and im not disappointed


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

chris.ph said:


> well its just arrived and im not disappointed


Great watches , I have the Aqualung version , They look really good on a 22mm Oyster bracelet.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I couldnâ€™t bear it any longer. Just pulled the trigger. Itâ€™s on its way. Obviously I will need to search for a strap now. Anyone knows the lug width so I can start looking before it arrives. I fancy some coloured rubber or maybe a Zulu but will probably wait till it arrives. I know a lot of you put them on bracelets. Hereâ€™s a stock picture.

Cheers Scott.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Lug width is 22mm.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Cheers for that just starting the search! :thumbup:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Dammit! I don't need another diver, but now I'm going to buy one :wallbash:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m not keen on the Divex diver logo but am doing my best to resist the Cressi or Apeks versions :sweatdrop:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Love this Apeks, and it should be safe in the deep end of my local pool :lol:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

This is where I am with the search. First a mesh. Never had one before so not sure.










Next Zuludiver nylon.

















Last rubber Bonetto Cinturini










What do you reckon then?


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Mesh looks best I think.

I don't like those rubber straps with the funny ridges - they're not very comfortable. A NATO would look good on these as well :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i cant get over the lum on these things, you walk into a slightly dark room from outside and its there, its a lot different from the vostocks im used to :notworthy:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I just was looking around the big river for a strap and I found this!










:notworthy:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I have just ordered some rubber of Roy. :rltb:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Here's mine on a wjean mesh.



Mike


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Suits you sir. That looks like it all goes together. Nice one.


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

michaelh said:


> Very old pic of mine and i still have it. Spot on watches with great lume, equal to my monster id say. Cant seem to find the original of my pp pic :/


Can anybody tell me what type/make of bracelet this is? Ta


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

It didnâ€™t arrive today but all my kit came through so I am ready. I am going offshore 500 meters down to check the seals. Probably meet a few mermaids.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Itâ€™s arrived! Got too excited to give the crystal a wipe before the pictures. They have a recess in the case to adjust the bezel (counter clockwise) makes a lovely click as you turn. Quite a large beast. Just waiting for the new strap. This will be the daily beater from now on.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Been playing with it this afternoon :tongue2: . Itâ€™s a Seiko movement VX42. I quite like the divers strap although just slightly too long but easily trimmed. Itâ€™s got a loose double keeper in one piece with 5 holes.










You can see the recess here to adjust the bezel. There is one from about 12 till 2 and another at 6 till 8.










One last shot! :thumbup:










Cant wait to try the new strap.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

mine survived its first day on a building site unscathed


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

New strap today from RLT.










both the keepers move










very comfy, I have a red one on my K3 submarine










many thanks to Roy.










Cheer Scott.


----------



## Jel999 (Jun 8, 2018)

Dazzer said:


> That's what I did last November, great service, paid over the phone.
> 
> 4 days later watch arrived.


 This looks fantastic. Where did you purchase the strap please.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Jel999 said:


> This looks fantastic. Where did you purchase the strap please.


 Hi

As this thread is getting on for five years old it's unlikely you'll get a reply from @Dazzer

You could copy the pic and post the question in the strap forum or the main forum and I'm sure some of the current members will be happy to help.

Cheers


----------



## Jel999 (Jun 8, 2018)

BondandBigM said:


> Hi
> 
> As this thread is getting on for five years old it's unlikely you'll get a reply from @Dazzer
> 
> ...


 Many thanks, i'll take a look.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Jel999 said:


> This looks fantastic. Where did you purchase the strap please.


 Watch Gecko do very good quality nato straps but are generally quite small.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Jel999 said:


> Many thanks, i'll take a look.


 No worries

Enjoy the forum


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

If anyone is interested, there's a Divex 500m Professional on ebay at the moment with two days left to run, currently bidding at 30 quid:

eBay item number: 163086874527, direct link here: Divex 500m

:thumbs_up:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

There will be a Kirby morgan and an Apeks in the classifieds sometime this afternoon as well


----------



## Uleetol (Jun 15, 2018)

Hey, What up

This i want to be my primary everyday beater as well as diving and surfing, which one is more tough

the *Divex professional 200*

https://www.jfdecommerce.com/divex-professional-200.html

or the *Divex Submariner 200*

https://www.jfdecommerce.com/divex-submariner-200.html

also anyone knows which one of the two has the larger dial . Cannot find any specs for these watches


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`m not keen on the Divex diver logo but am doing my best to resist the Cressi or Apeks versions :sweatdrop:


 An old thread...very old, but I agree with you, the logo is not great.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> An old thread...very old, but I agree with you, the logo is not great.


 It's not as bad as Steeldive.


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> It's not as bad as Steeldive.


 Maybe we should start an *Ugly Watch Logo* thread :crazy5vh:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> Maybe we should start an *Ugly Watch Logo* thread :crazy5vh:


 I think this is the obligatory response


----------

